# How did you pull off a scheme, pull the wool over your parents eyes...



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

.....and get away with it??


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 7, 2018)

There was that school report they never saw.I forged the signature on the bit that had to be returned to school.How did I get away with it? No idea-although it was the first time we had mid year reports so perhaps they weren't expecting one.If I had been found out I may not have sat down comfortably for a day or two.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

I copied my mom’s signature and wrote my own notes 
Keesha was away from school due to illness :grin:


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks to my two younger 1/2 sisters and other kids always ratting me out I was never able to get away with squat when I was a pup......I swear, my butt stayed redder than a baboon's a$$ pert near the whole time I was growing up from getting spanked.

I never could understand why I got spanked so often, I was always such a perfect little angel.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 7, 2018)

Telling them whatever they wanted to hear, then doing whatever I wanted to do, seemed to work just fine


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2018)

I was absolutely no good at lying; I gave myself away every time.  And when I did get away with it, I lived the agony of the damned for months afraid they were going to find out about it. 

Once I told my mom that my friend and I were going to a hayride and weenie roast at a Baptist church but instead we snuck off to go on a date with these two guys our parents would have NEVER let us go out with.  I had a terrible time, sure that somebody was going to see me and report back to my mom.  And then, every time the phone rang, I was convinced that it was someone calling her to rat me out.  For weeks.  

My younger sisters, now, they were accomplished at Academy Award winning lies.  They'd tell my parents whatever it was that they thought they wanted to hear and then go do whatever they damned pleased with a clear conscience and a bald face.  I was soooo envious.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2018)

I didn't really think I had anything to contribute. I was such an angel. :yeahright:

Anyway, when we lived in a house outside of the military base in Belgium there would be trash pickup. One day when my parents were away, my brother and I were instructed to take out the garbage on the pickup day. Well, we had the best intentions but we forgot. So, not wanting to face any kind of consequences, we buried the garbage in the backyard. That being over 50 years ago, I have wonder if it was ever discovered and what the reaction would have been.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 8, 2018)

My parents didn’t care, weren’t  interested.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Telling them whatever they wanted to hear, then doing whatever I wanted to do, seemed to work just fine



You clearly were better at this than I was :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> My parents didn’t care, weren’t  interested.



But then you get to make up your own rules:yes:  epper:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I didn't really think I had anything to contribute. I was such an angel. :yeahright:
> 
> Anyway, when we lived in a house outside of the military base in Belgium there would be trash pickup. One day when my parents were away, my brother and I were instructed to take out the garbage on the pickup day. Well, we had the best intentions but we forgot. So, not wanting to face any kind of consequences, we buried the garbage in the backyard. That being over 50 years ago, I have wonder if it was ever discovered and what the reaction would have been.



It depends what you buried. :shrug: :whome:

Thread hijacked. Sorry RR!


----------



## Olivia (Nov 8, 2018)

Just regular household stuff, I'm sure. Hard to remember after 50 years. But if it was found, it would be obvious American stuff like food cans and packages with American English language labels bought in the commissary. But seriously, they can't be too mad. My dad bought the landlady American lipstick from the commissary. 

There were Morning Glory flower plants from the last place we lived in Georgia right outside the back door. I got seeds from the flowers and planted it in that Belgium backyard. And they actually grew. I was so excited, until it got cold and they died. I don't get it. They survived Augusta winters.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Just regular household stuff, I'm sure. Hard to remember after 50 years. But if it was found, it would be obvious American stuff like food cans and packages with American English language labels bought in the commissary. But seriously, they can't be too mad. My dad bought the landlady American lipstick from the commissary.
> 
> There were Morning Glory flower plants from the last place we lived in Georgia right outside the back door. I got seeds from the flowers and planted it in that Belgium backyard. And they actually grew. I was so excited, until it got cold and they died. I don't get it. They survived Augusta winters.



I was just kidding about the garbage thing but the morning glories I can comment on. 
Plants are either annual ( meaning they die off every year due to temperature ) bi-annual ( they grow every two years ) or perennial ( meaning they grow every year.) This information depends on location which is why there’s such a thing as temperarure zones. Certain flowering plants might grow yearly ( perennial ) down south where its warmer but die each year due to cold weather  so are then considered annuals. 

Morning glories grow by seeds so if you’ve had them, you usually get more the next season but that also depends where they are grown. If they are in a well protected area the seeds will germinate. If they aren’t in a well protected area then birds, squirrels, mice, chipmunks etc., eat the seeds so they don’t get to propagate.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 8, 2018)

> Morning glories grow by seeds so if you’ve had them, you usually get more the next season but that also depends where they are grown. If they are in a well protected area the seeds will germinate. If they aren’t in a well protected area then birds, squirrels, mice, chipmunks etc., eat the seeds so they don’t get to propagate.




We only lived in Georgia for two years, so they could have been bi-annuals. I have a picture of myself on the back porch by the Morning Glories. I'll try and find it.


----------



## Trade (Nov 8, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> My parents didn’t care, weren’t  interested.



Same here. 

I was one of the original latchkey kids.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2018)

I worked  good  behind their backs.    Shush !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2018)

I would sign my Moms name on my high school report card and I got away with it for 4 years. I hated school from the 3rd grade on and after all those years of her sitting with me every evening trying to drum the days lessons into my head I suppose she figured if she didn't see or hear any complaints coming from the school she would leave well enough alone. Years later I told her. She just laughed and figured I did ok for myself and I did graduate from nursing school.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I copied my mom’s signature and wrote my own notes
> Keesha was away from school due to illness :grin:




I admit, I did that a couple of times myself


----------

